# I have missed everyone



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just want to let you all know that I am doing much better now. I have missed so much here that I doubt I will ever catch up but thought it was long over due that I come in and say g'day and let everyone know that I am now finally settled in my new home in Australia. It's been a very long haul, tiring and yet wonderful in that I have my family close by.
There isn't a day goes by that I don't think about my precious hubby and of course sweet little Angel Scooby and Koko. I do know Koko is very happy and loved with his adopted family but it doesn't stop me feeling the emptiness that is here in my heart.
I have been thinking more and more about looking for a new Maltese furbaby, I have so much love to give and my house is way too quiet, I need a little companion, but unfortunately here in South Australia there are not many breeders. I will just have to keep looking I guess.
I have often thought about taking my siggy down but just can't bring myself to do it yet, I still consider Scooby and Koko my kids, they always will be.
Well I have prattled on enough, I sure hope you all are doing well and your furbabies are too.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We have missed you Janet:wub:I hope you can find a new little fluff to love and spoil. I am so glad Koko has a happy and loving home:wub:

:wub:Cathy, Mercedes and Whitney:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Janet I am glad you are doing okay in Australia. In reality you had three losses. First your husband, then Scooby and then you had to let Koko behind here in the States. This is a lot to deal with. Now that you are ready to find another fluff, you will find one. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Janet, I was at the World Dog Show this spring & met a wonderful breeder from Australia. PM me if you would like her contact info. We have a mutual friend who introduced us there & we became FB friends so I have been watching her show results. I hope you find exactly what you need in any event!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My dear sweet Janet. How I have missed you. I was thinking of you the other day. In fact I think of you often. It's good to hear from you and know you are ok.

I pray the perfect little ball of fluff will find their way to you at the perfect time. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janet - thank you so much for coming onto SM and updating us. You have been missed. It's funny but every so often I hear the name Scooby Do and I immediately think of you (not the Jetsons).:thumbsup: You went through so much. I was in awe of your strength in the hard decisions you were basically forced to make. I'm so happy that you are back with your family and settling in. I think a new Maltese would be wonderful. Hoping that Sandi's contact will help. Sending lots of love from Tyler and I. Your dear husband is watching over you, I know. :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you ladies for your replies, yep it's been a real struggle for the past couple of years and it's taken all this time for me to finally get settled in my own home here down under. I sure have missed everyone here very much as I also miss the wonderful USA, I truly loved my time there and have many great memories.
Life has dealt me some rough blows and it almost got me down. Fortunately I somehow found the courage to make some good and some extremely difficult decisions but I now know I have grown from all my experiences. I do have some days when I wish I could turn back the clock but in reality that can not happen so I am now ready to move on and keep all the loving memories of my sweet Gary, Scooby and Koko locked in my heart.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Janet I have missed you around here. And I've thought of you often, hoping you're ok. It's good that you are near your family again...I think you should talk with Sandi about the breeder she met at the World Dog Show! 

I admire your strength and wonder if I could have done as well as you..after what you've been through. 

Yes, you need a puppy. ...errrr... I need you to have a puppy :blush::innocent:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Janet it is so nice to hear from you. I am so happy you are settled in your home and thinking of adding a new baby to your home. I will never forget the pain you went through I was right there in your pain.

So great to hear from you and hopefully you will be see you here more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Janet, I sent you a PM & will be in touch shortly w/more info. I can hardly wait to see if something positive comes out of this. Keeping you in my prayers. Sandi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Janet, I sent you a PM & will be in touch shortly w/more info. I can hardly wait to see if something positive comes out of this. Keeping you in my prayers. Sandi


Thank you Sandi, I also pray something wonderful can come from this too, I just have so much love to give, and would love nothing more than to channel it all into a special little furbaby again.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Janet, happy to hear that all is going well for you down under. A new puppy sounds like the ticket for a happier home. Can't wait to hear your decision.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so good to hear from you! Glad things are settling down a bit. You have been missed!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Janet, I've wondered how you were doing! It is so good to hear from you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet -- it's so good to hear from you and to know that you're doing OK. I know it isn't easy and that you still miss Gary, Scobby and Koko so much. But it's good that you're near your family and finally settled into a home that doesn't bring back memories of Gary and the kids.

I've thought of you so often and how brave you've been. I know it hasn't been easy. Since losing my dear Jerry this past spring, I've thought about you even more.

I hope you find another little white fluff to provide you with love and comfort. We miss you here on SM, so please check in from time-to-time and let us know how you're doing.

Hugs to you my dear friend.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Janet I have thought of you sooooo many times, I'm glad things have finally settled down for you, you lost so much in such a short time, I just know God will send you a precious baby when the time is right, he or she will be God's special gift to you
I'm glad Koko is doing well, I will never forget precious Scobby and Koko they are still part of my memories. 
I love you Janet, may God keep blessing you, I'M GLAD YOUR BACK


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Aww thank you all so much for the warm thoughts and welcomes.
I have been trying to add Sandi in my FB page but cannot find her, for some reason I can't search for new friends. Perhaps I am losing my touch with computers lol.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Janet, i'm so happy to hear from you, you have been greatly missed here. I'm happy to hear that you have your wonderful family with you and that Koko is doing wonderfully. It's so nice to hear that your ready to open your heart to having a new fluff, i know that you have so much love to give and that little fluff would be so lucky to have a mommy such as you. You have two very special guardian angels watching over you (Gary and Scooby) and i have a feeling that they will help lead the perfect fluff in your direction. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, can't tell you how it brightened my day to come here this morning and 'seeing' you!!! 
I think any of us who 'knew' your precious Scooby and koko will always have fond memories of them! So happy you are comforted in knowing little Koko is very contented in his new home. 

So a new phase has started in your life and what better way to enhance that new life than to bring a little Malt into your heart and home! Can't wait till we hear the wonderful news that you have found that special little one!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you all so much for you warm thoughts once again.
Well it's looking very hopeful that I may indeed have found a new baby thanks to Sandi:chili::chili:I am in the process of talking with a very good breeder and she is happy for me to have one of her little babies, I will keep you all informed of the progress. If it happens I should be a new mum near the end of the year:chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Scoobydoo said:


> Thank you all so much for you warm thoughts once again.
> Well it's looking very hopeful that I may indeed have found a new baby thanks to Sandi:chili::chili:I am in the process of talking with a very good breeder and she is happy for me to have one of her little babies, I will keep you all informed of the progress. If it happens I should be a new mum near the end of the year:chili::chili:



What great news and i'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out. I'm happy that Sandi was able to help you out and put you in touch with a breeder. :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Scoobydoo said:


> Thank you all so much for you warm thoughts once again.
> Well it's looking very hopeful that I may indeed have found a new baby thanks to Sandi:chili::chili:I am in the process of talking with a very good breeder and she is happy for me to have one of her little babies, I will keep you all informed of the progress. If it happens I should be a new mum near the end of the year:chili::chili:


 

:aktion033::chili: :aktion033::chili: oh Yea!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, what fantastic news, Janet! I'm so happy for you. Yay for Sandi! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet -- that's fabulous news. If it's meant to be, I know it will happen. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Janet, it's so nice to hear from you. I'll keep my fingers crossed that all works out for you and a new fluff. Hopefully only happy news from now on.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janet - what great news. Leave it to Sandi.:thumbsup::chili: We have fingers and toes crossed for you here. See what good luck it is to come back to SM? B):smootch:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I have been in contact with the breeder and she is lovely and her Malts and absolutely adorable, beautiful:wub:
I will be chatting to her on the phone Thursday and am sure I will be a new Malt mum by the end of the year. I have plenty to do now to get ready for my new baby, I have been so excited all day and have been trying to think of a name for a sweet little boy.
Now I must head off to bed and try to sleep lol if I can switch off my active mind that is:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Janet this makes my heart happy. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so good to hear from you again and see your siggy with those sweet pups. I'm glad this is a happier time for you.

And very happy to see that you have another little one on the way! It's wonderful news and so nice that Sandi was able to help.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well some time in December I will have my new little boy, I am so excited and for the first time in a very long time I feel I have something really special to look forward to.
Once again I say thank you to Sandi for making my dream become a reality.
I had a lovely long chat with my breeder today and she is such a nice open and friendly lady and a true absolute lover of our special little furkids.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Janet, that is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Scoobydoo said:


> Well some time in December I will have my new little boy, I am so excited and for the first time in a very long time I feel I have something really special to look forward to.
> Once again I say thank you to Sandi for making my dream become a reality.
> I had a lovely long chat with my breeder today and she is such a nice open and friendly lady and a true absolute lover of our special little furkids.


Janet, I am ecstatic with you! Who would have thought that my connection w/Kym would have met such a special need! The world is small & God's love is deep---if we only knew just how deep, our lives would be so much fuller. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so happy for you I could cry!!! Oh now I'm not wanting to wish away this gorgeous Fall we're so blessed with here, but dang I can't wait for December!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janet - I couldn't be happier:chili::chili: I can't wait to see your little boy. Can you get any early pictures? This will be a wonderful holiday season, for sure:smootch:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Scoobydoo said:


> Well some time in December I will have my new little boy, I am so excited and for the first time in a very long time I feel I have something really special to look forward to.
> Once again I say thank you to Sandi for making my dream become a reality.
> I had a lovely long chat with my breeder today and she is such a nice open and friendly lady and a true absolute lover of our special little furkids.


Janet, I got chills when I read this. So happy for you that you are getting a little boy to love and fill your heart with joy. Can't wait for December!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone, I haven't actually picked my little baby yet, Kym is going to send pictures of her boys so I can look and see which baby I want. She does have a web site and I am pretty sure she wouldn't mind you looking at her beautiful family;

www.pendermaltese.com.au

I wouldn't publish pictures myself of her babies without her permission but I guess a website is open to all to look and see just how special her babies are. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wonderful news:chili:so happy for you! I have missed you:wub:can't wait to hear all about you new little boy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww Janet!! Merry Christmas!!

So nice to hear from you.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox

My cousins' last name is Pender. Lol
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I have finally settled on a name for my new little boy, his name is going to be Koby.
I decided it would be a combination of Koko and Scooby, do yas think I am nuts?:HistericalSmiley:
I just can't let go of my boys, they were our babies and I just know my new little baby is going to bring so much love and joy into my life once again :wub: I can't wait till he is here with me even though I know I have to :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Janet, I'm thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think that's a perfect name, I love it. I wouldn't want to let go of them either.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh man, Janet....I just got chills (happy chills) while reading this thread!!

And, Koby is the perfect name for your new little man. Now I have to go back and look at you breeder's website. 


What a great Christmas you're gonna have!! :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very happy for you! Blessings to you and yours!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

"Koby" really is the perfect name for your baby! I can't wait 'til you have him


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Janet, somehow I missed this thread 'til now, but read from start to finish. I knew you'd had a really rough time with your losses and then such a huge move, but am so happy you have something so wonderful to look forward to. I can't wait to see pictures of your new little boy! I too love the name "Koby"! It's amazing and wonderful to me that this need for a sweet little fluff was met long before the need was present.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Janet, welcome back home to your Spoiled Maltese family. :wub: You have been missed.:wub:

I read through your thread and ... wow ... it's a reminder of how much you have gone through. However, I am thrilled that you have something wonderful and joyful to look forward to ... a new fluff baby! I love the name you chose ... Koby ... it's perfect, Janet.

I will look forward to seeing picture of your new little one. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((((JANET)))))) I am thrilled, I teared up when I saw his name so perfect. That littleman is going to be soooo loved:wub: he has no idea .
He is going to bring the:Sunny Smile: back into your heart. I hate the wait:blush: but it will be worth it.
I wish I could give you a BIG hug, I'm so excited:chili:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope all goes well with your pup, I have talked to Kym she is a really nice person. Hope that I will get to see him when he comes.


----------

